# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  راهنمایی در مورد execution plan

## Kaziveh

سلام . خیلی وقت ها در فیلم های آموزش و یا وبلگ ها می بینم که برنامه نویس ها میان و excution plan های کوئری های خود را نشان میدهند و میگن که مثلا این کوری این رو داره و این کوئرینسبت به اون این شده . این excution plan چیه ؟ کاربردش چیه ؟ مگه cust همه موارد در نهایتا 100 درصد نمیشه ؟ پس دیگه فرقش چیه میگن مثلا این ecution نسبت به این بهتره از کجا می دونن این رو ؟

----------

